# Jr gent fountain pens



## BradG (Jun 3, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a brand of ink cartridges suitable  for the Jr gent kits? I purchased some Lamy ones thinking they would fit, but are too wide around the neck. The ones which come in the kit look tapered.

Ideally I'd like to keep the same 37mm long cartridges but have a range of colours available?


----------



## bmachin (Jun 3, 2016)

Not first hand knowledge, but I believe most if not all kits take standard International cartridges which are 1 1/2" long.

There are lots of manufacturers of this style cartridge out there.  Check this link on Richard Binder's site for his thoughts on inks and ink problems.

RichardsPens.com &bull; Pens That Write Right!

As far as brands are concerned, you will find that Diamine has a tremendous choice of colors.

Bill


----------



## BradG (Jun 3, 2016)

Bill thankyou,  though the Jr gents do not take standard cartridges. As mentioned they're just too wide at the shoulder to fit. I typed Lamy by accident- been a long day. They are actually diamine


----------



## bmachin (Jun 3, 2016)

Try this:

http://www.refillfinder.com/catalog/refill-size-guide.html

Doesn't give any dimensions other than length, but maybe it will help.  Fountain pen cartridges and converters are at the bottom

Bill


----------



## Mr Vic (Jun 4, 2016)

Lamy Cartridges would not fit as they are proprietary size. The Diamine are the International Standard size and should fit. Private Reserve also comes as an International Standard (short) and International Maxi (twice as long as shorts). Check ExoticBlanks.com and also check Gouletpens.com where you can search for proprietary as well as international brands. I tend to prefer the Private reserve inks.


----------



## corgicoupe (Jun 4, 2016)

BradG said:


> Can anyone recommend a brand of ink cartridges suitable  for the Jr gent kits? I purchased some Lamy ones thinking they would fit, but are too wide around the neck. The ones which come in the kit look tapered.
> 
> Ideally I'd like to keep the same 37mm long cartridges but have a range of colours available?



Hobby Lobby sells an assorted colors box of cartridges that will work. They are made in Slovenia,  and someone has suggested that they may well be Pelikan ink.

Oops. Just saw you are in UK, but someone there may sell the Slovene product.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 4, 2016)

Waterman cartridges work.


----------



## BradG (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. ive ordered a few brands today so will give them a whirl when they arrive. parker quinks look like a viable option


----------



## corgicoupe (Jun 5, 2016)

I was under the impression that Parker refills were proprietary, like Sheaffer.


----------



## BradG (Jun 5, 2016)

corgicoupe said:


> I was under the impression that Parker refills were proprietary, like Sheaffer.



I've heard of some other brands fitting parker pens so we will see. have an assortment on the way so il post my findings once they do. The waterman suggestion sounds promising as a backup


----------



## chrisk (Jun 5, 2016)

Personnally I use but Waterman and Pelikan (either shorts or longer) cartridges with my JrGent II FPs. IMHO Parker cartridges won't fit the JrGent II's.


----------



## BradG (Jun 6, 2016)

chrisk said:


> Personnally I use but Waterman and Pelikan (either shorts or longer) cartridges with my JrGent II FPs. IMHO Parker cartridges won't fit the JrGent II's.



I have the following on order:

Waterman
Parker Quink (I've read everywhere these wont fit so im inclined to agree)
Pelikan
Diamine (These definitely do not fit JR's. Where the cartridge widens like a step, it prevents the cartridge from being inserted all the way)


----------



## chrisk (Jun 6, 2016)

Oh Brad,
I forgot you could encounter such problem with the longer cartridges (either Waterman or Pelikan that I know) on the "Postable" Jr GentII. When I had such issue, I suggested a couple of shorter cartridges to my customers. When filling the cartridges on the FP's body, one has to reverse the spare cartidge so it fits perfectly the narrower finial of the postable JrGent FP.


----------



## BradG (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi Chris, they're all short ones I'm using 

Once the others arrive il be sure to post some pictures


----------



## chrisk (Jun 6, 2016)

Then it's OK.


----------



## BradG (Jun 7, 2016)

Disappointingly,  Watermans don't fit. they catch on the shoulder as pictured


----------



## chrisk (Jun 7, 2016)

Brad,
I never had this issue with Waterman/Pelikan cartridges and Jr GentII FP's. Instead sometimes I had the same kind of problem with the standard Schmidt converter.
Now they are a lot of JrGents on the market. I 've heard about some differences between JrGent I and IIs. Which model do you use and from which vendor?


----------



## BradG (Jun 7, 2016)

I use these ones. I see the seller mentioned a new enhanced design, and I suspect Rhizengs. il drop them a message
http://www.penkitsuk.com/node/573


----------



## BradG (Jun 7, 2016)

I've just phoned another supplier in the UK who has just confirmed it.

Rhizeng released a new version of the Jr Gent fountain pen, which is slightly wider in size. for whatever wisdom, they have made the ink part smaller. so now international cartridges do not fit. The particular seller I just spoke to, has had to source a load of tapered cartridges just to get around the problem - this doesn't help me though as I need them in square packs of 6 - like all of the other brands on the market.


----------



## Crashmph (Jun 7, 2016)

Private Reserve fit perfectly.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 7, 2016)

Both private Reserve and J. Hebin from Classic Nib work perfectly.https://www.classicnib.com/supplies/inks-and-refills


----------



## BradG (Jun 7, 2016)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Both private Reserve and J. Hebin from Classic Nib work perfectly.https://www.classicnib.com/supplies/inks-and-refills



Hi Roy
They certainly used to. as did watermans and diamines - but this new version which has been released is different. I am yet to find a cartridge with a shoulder which does fit.

I've just googled both of those names and they both have shoulders. I'm willing to bet they won't fit either

I've ordered a pack of Pelikan 4001's (picture attached) which I notice don't have the shoulder on them, so I'm hoping these will fit.

Here's the new version which sellers seemed to of stocked up on instead of the Jr Gent II's

RZ-FP51# Upgraded Jr. Gentleman I Fountain Pen kits 





Chrome plating. Upgraded Jr. Gentleman I fountain pen kits. There are some improvements on the threads in centerband and nib, the pen will work better. The dia. of both tubes is increased by 0.6mm than the old series,that is ,now the tubes' size is 12.1*11.6*46.2mm and 10.4*9.9*53.4mm.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 7, 2016)

Brad, looking at your component set it looks like it's more of a Jr. Gent 1 component set as the threading is not metal. Are the component sets from Dayacom or from another source? When I owned Classic's and worked with Dayacom on the new versions of the Jr. series (Arron, George etc.) they all used the same cartridge as they had for years.


----------



## BradG (Jun 7, 2016)

They're from a UK source, who I suspect buys them from Rhizeng. You could be on the nail there


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 7, 2016)

Brad, this is one of the problems when a knock-off component set is made by one of the companies that sell for less…….you get what you pay for. Not your fault but it's just the way it is.


----------



## SteveG (Jun 7, 2016)

Brad, maybe the better answer is to get your component sets from a different supplier (for  pens that will accept the universal, or international cartridge), with the idea that you want it to be convenient for your customers to find a wide variety of inks.


----------



## BradG (Jun 7, 2016)

It would be nice if there was a supplier in the UK which done them rather than having to order from other countries. I've no problem paying a higher amount for the kits, but the custom fees and shipping times are a little off putting.

Looks like il need to source a dayacom outlet!


----------



## chrisk (Jun 8, 2016)

Brad,
I again tried the Waterman cartridges on JrGentII FP's (even the newer version that Craft Supplies sells a couple of years ago). They fit perfectly. It appears as you say that you have a newer version of some JrGentI model.


----------



## BradG (Jun 8, 2016)

I phoned the chap I purchased the pen components from and had a chat with him about my size findings. here's the reply back from the factory. Looks like I've influenced the redesign of the product



> Hi Tony,
> 
> Thank you for the feedback.  We make the Jr Gents nibs according to the size of our ink cartridge , ours are a little smaller, so the ink cartridges of other brands might be not match. We will enlarge the hole of the nib to fit other ink cartridges.   Sorry for any inconvenience.
> 
> ...


----------

